# iPad air ne s'allume plus suite à la mise à jour



## Nightbaron (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai acquis un iPad air en 2013 dès sa sortie, l'ios de base était 7.5 et je n'ai jamais eu besoin de faire la mise à jour vers ios8 (je n'y voyais pas d'intérêt non plus).  Il n'y a pas eu de jailbreak, uniquement des jeux, lecture et surf.
Récemment Safari ne se lançait plus, j'ai réinitialisé mais rien à faire. J'ai donc voulu faire une restauration, mais itunes me propose aussi de mettre à jour vers ios 8. J'accepte donc, la mise à jour se fait et l'iPad redémarre, c'est la que la galère commence : il reste bloqué sur la pomme pendant 1h. Je fais un hard reset (bouton home et power pendant quelques secondes) et la pareil, ça reste bloqué sur la pomme. Après plusieurs essais j'essaye de refaire une restauration, la une erreur itunes apparaît, je passe en mode DFU et la une autre erreur apparaît. Il est tard je bosse demain, je laisse tout tomber en me disant que je verrai ça le week end. 3 jours plutard j'essaye de nouveau la le PC ne le détecte pas, impossible de recharger l'iPad après avoir mis 5h en charge, impossible de l'allumer (même avec bouton+power et la manip l'un puis l'autre) rien à faire.
Je ne sais pas si cela est possible, mais il semblerait que l'iPad se soit déchargé en mode DFU...
Bref la galère, et de plus il n'est plus sous garantie apple (1 an), à votre avis que puis-je faire?


----------



## Lauange (18 Septembre 2015)

Salut, tu as fait ça :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201412


----------

